# Big Losses At Jaguar



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I see that Jaguar has lost close to Â£500 million







this year and that Ford has pumped Â£1 billion in cash into the during the period.

Doesn't look good


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I saw some figures for them in the autumn of 2004 which were pretty frightening .

A matter of time now I'm afraid


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

It will be sad if they go, another great car gone...........


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Arrrrrrrr BUT, I don't think Bentley or Rolls Royce, ever made a PROFIT. I guess Rolls would reply on funds from it's Turbine division


----------

